
When and How to Use Masks (WHO) - TakakiTohno
https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/when-and-how-to-use-masks
======
ilyaeck
They lost me at the first sentence: "If you are healthy, you only need to wear
a mask if you are taking care of a person with suspected 2019-nCoV infection."

Without being tested, how can you possibly know if you are healthy?..

What a harmful, irresponsible guidance!

